# Engine smoke



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, oil vapor will escape from the oil cap when running on these engines. It's just how the PCV system is set up. It's not an issue.

2018 would probably be the one you want. Pistons were redesigned that year to avoid the LSPI that can crack pistons in 2016-17's.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, oil vapor will escape from the oil cap when running on these engines. It's just how the PCV system is set up. It's not an issue.
> 
> 2018 would probably be the one you want. Pistons were redesigned that year to avoid the LSPI that can crack pistons in 2016-17's.


But iths smell like exhaust. Are your sure iths normal?
There is not smoke out of the exhaust at all.
In the premier the car feel heavier.the car that i seen was created in 3/2018 this is the good engie?.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Iths like that


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Netanel1014 said:


> But iths smell like exhaust. Are your sure iths normal?
> There is not smoke out of the exhaust at all.
> In the premier the car feel heavier.the car that i seen was created in 3/2018 this is the good engie?.


Yes, light amounts of smoke are normal for these when you pull off the oil cap. It should not blow the oil cap off when loosened, or be puffing out like a chimney.

The Premier wheels make the car accelerate slower than a LT because there's more unsprung mass - they are heavy. The steering rack is different, too.

3/18 is the updated engine. Should have a 0w-20 oil cap on it vs the 5w-30 the 16/17 use.


----------

